# Confusing...aint it??



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

*attention all those applying or going for electives*

i read on a website that newyork state medical board has new regulation regarding eligibility for doing residency in newyork state for students doing electives outside their country of medical education. i cant really coment on if it is true or not. but i read it on the criteria for residency applicant page of albany medcial college in newyork and i am posting the link here.

http://www.amc.edu/Academic/GME/residency/InternalMedicine/ERAS.html


----------

